# #Hashtag support is back



## Gizmo (15/8/15)

Hashtag support is back for the twitter fans 

[HASHTAG]#hashtagsback[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Hashtag support is back for the twitter fans
> 
> [HASHTAG]#hashtagsback[/HASHTAG]



I know it's the way... but I have never really gotten the whole hashtag thingy... I always thought it was a thing for the youngsters... but I guess I really need to take a look at Twitter and Instagram again! Will get my kids to teach me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/8/15)

[HASHTAG]#ineedanespressonow[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/15)

This is great news! 

[HASHTAG]#whatarewetalkingabout[/HASHTAG]?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

